# Carlos prices?



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi all -

We are about to drive down to Algeciras and catch the ferry to Morocco!

I hear Carlos is the man to buy tickets from. Can I just roll up and expect a good price?

Anyone care to share -- either here or via a PM - the price they paid?

We'll be 2 + 1 7m long motorhome.

Thank you!
Matt


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

If I recall my open return ticket from Carlos was around €200 April 2013 to Tanger Med.

Jed


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Same as Jed in Mar 2013, €200 open rtn.

Don't forget that includes a 'free' cake and a bottle of cider. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

peejay said:


> Don't forget that includes a 'free' cake and a bottle of cider. :lol: Pete


That cake came in handy when we stopped in the middle of nowhere for a coffee. Children gradually appeared out of the bushes and crouched down at a respectful distance. They loved it. :lol:

The cider was used in bartering somewhere down the line.

Jed


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

OK. Great! We have a full stock of cider, but it'll be interesting what sort he provides. 

I had no idea that Basque & Spanish are cider drinkers as well.

Cheers


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Morocco touring*



nafricasurfer said:


> OK. Great! We have a full stock of cider, but it'll be interesting what sort he provides.
> 
> I had no idea that Basque & Spanish are cider drinkers as well.
> 
> Cheers


I think you will find the cake and cider come from Lidles. Bambi2


----------

